# Trick Flow Intake Kits??



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anybody ever heard of Trick Flow? I'm looking at one for the LS2 GTO on Summit Racing ? High Performance Car and Truck Parts l Edelbrock, ACCEL, Moroso, K&N, MSD, Holley & More! and it looks identical to the K&N but costs about $70 bucks less. There's even a file attached to the link with the instruction page and there are K&N logos in some of the pictures. Am I crazy or is there something I don't know here? Does K&N have an "off" brand?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I have no first hand expierence with their products but the way I understand it, Trick Flow makes their own intake kits but they use K&N filters.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I know of Mustang guys that have Trick Flow upper intake manifolds and they seem to like their products very well, as for just an intake i would think they'd have a decent product, Id compare the ratings on the filter used


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I just want to add that i agree with most people on this site and dont waste your money and get a Over The Radiator Cold Air Intake (OTRCAI) such as a Svede or Vararam


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

It is identical to the K&N because it is the K&N. I ordered a "Trick Flow" cold air intake for like $219 and it is a full blown K&N intake with K&N all over it in a K&N box. Very nice intake but i should have got a Svede or a Vararam.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Well you've just saved me almost 80 bucks. Much appreciated! The best form of marketing your product? Lower the price!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

Summit Racing also has their own house brand of CAI. It's basically the same black tubing as the K&N CAI but without the K&N logo on it. I believe they also use a K&N filter. As far as the Svedes and Vararams go, I would've went that route but I couldn't find an OTRCAI for a 102mm setup. I plan on Procharging it someday, so any CAI I put on there is eventually going to have to come off anyways. 

If you end up not buying the Trick Flow, I'll sell you my 63 series K&N Aircharger CAI for a decent price. According to UPS, my 102mm setup is suppose to be here on Monday. I'll then have to take it to the speed shop on Wednesday to have it tuned (been told the bigger throttle body and MAF will play hell on the current tune). If I miss it next Wednesday, I'll have to wait until the FOLLOWING Wednesday because their tuner is only there one day a week. If you're interested let me know.


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, but i already bought my intake. Sue enough, the box was the K&N box. But speaking of the throttle body what's the stock throttle body's diameter? I have a 94 z28 that I put a holly 52mm in. intake manifold has ports each 52mm and the stock TB was only 48mm. Im not as familiar with any of the LSx specs, but i'd like to put a different throttle body in the Goat as well.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The stock LS2 TB is 90mm


----------



## YellO5LS2 (Jan 9, 2011)

thanks a bunch. any noticeable gains with HP and MPGs with a bigger bore TB?


----------

